# WOBBLY BACK LEGS?!



## BigBurma (Apr 26, 2009)

My cat Toby is about 2 years old and has been having some problems with his back legs recently. A couple days ago he was limping a little 
and I thought maybe it was just the pad of his back paw since it's dry and cracked a bit. But then he stopped limping shortly after. He had 
been fine until just a few minutes ago he suddenly lost control of both hind legs and could barely move or lift them and was trying to walk 
around, but just tripping over them. I picked him up and was trying to feel them to see what was going on, but they felt normal, just really 
tense... He tried to get off my lap and fell on the floor and crawled into the pet carrier he likes to sleep in. A few minutes later he got out 
and walked over and ate some food like nothing happened! His legs seem to be working fine right now and he doesn't seem to be in any 
pain,* what gives?* I'm really worried!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that Toby's not feeling well. I Googled the symptoms, but I'm sure you've been doing that for hours. 

But, as usual with the Internet, so many results came up as a cause, anything from a herniated disc, a clot lodged in the blood vessels that supply the back legs, to a urinary tract infection, and so many other possibilities.

I would take him to the vet to be sure, because it could be serious if left untreated.

Hopefully someone will come on here with some answers. Could the wacky positions he sleeps in be putting his back legs asleep?

I hope you find out what's causing poor Toby's problems. He's so young. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! :yikes When I read the title of wobbly back legs, it reminded me of my Reilly who had a degenerating condition where he progressively lost more and more control/use of his back legs over a period of about 3yrs. His problem was a spinal cancer. 
The sudden onset of symptoms for your Toby, suggests to me, an emergency situation. I think I would call an E-vet right away to describe his symptoms AND the fact that he returned to normal very quickly. Ask the E-vet if that sounds like a "saddle thrombosis" (blood clot) which would need an exam/treatment right away, or if it could be something else, like a pinched nerve or bulged disc that could wait for morning and your usual vet...
I just feel you should call and speak to a professional ASAP. I am sorry to be so alarming, but I really wouldn't wait.
Best of luck to you both,
h =^..^=


----------



## BigBurma (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to call my vet in 30 minutes when he opens. I'm hoping it's only a urinary tract infection, I think it probably 
is since I have been keeping him inside for the last 5 days since he is allergic to gnat bites and they are bad outside right now. He's used to 
going potty outside, so I think he holds it, waiting for me to let him out, but I don't. He uses the litter box, but you can tell he only does it as 
a last resort. Also when he was at the vet a week ago for his cortisone shot, the vet also gave him an antibiotic shot for some scabs from the 
gnats. I know antibiotics can sometimes cause yeast infections and UTIs in people, right?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

sounds like something neurologic, but the fact that he is back to normal is a little puzzling. It could be related to some sort of seizure activity. Blood clots are very serious problems but generally get worse, fast. 

I don't really think it sounds related to a UTI at all. 

Any more episodes since? Let us know what you find out!


----------

